
Redesigning Hawaii’s Emergency Alert System’s Interface in the Open - arunsathiya
https://hackernoon.com/redesigning-hawaiis-emergy-alert-interface-in-the-open-91c6318a7045
======
peterchon
As a UI developer, I think we tend to over-think too much with the aesthetics
and workflow. I think a simple confirmation prompt/or a 5 second timer before
initiation would have prevented the issue.

